# This hat is very demanding...



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

(This is what happens when I try to tell her it's bedtime...)


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Demanding, but very stylish, LOL!


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Hahaha! She looks like one of those teeny tiny wedding hats.

I play a game with Murray where I perch her at one end of the hallway and then pretend to run away. She chases me and always lands on my head


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Hahahaha, that hat doesn't like bedtime!


----------



## crow (Sep 5, 2015)

That is one cute hat.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

That hat looks so lifelike


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

She also does this if I try to leave the room without her. Totally a velcro bird. A bratty velcro bird!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Charlotte said:


> Hahaha! She looks like one of those teeny tiny wedding hats.
> 
> I play a game with Murray where I perch her at one end of the hallway and then pretend to run away. She chases me and always lands on my head


Aww, that's adorable! Roo is not good enough at flying for that, otherwise I'm sure she'd like that game.


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

But such a lovely hat! And if it rains, your hat can shield you by spreading out its wings and tail


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

What a darling hat!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

estypest said:


> But such a lovely hat! And if it rains, your hat can shield you by spreading out its wings and tail


Nah, my hat would just start doing the bath dance on my head.


----------



## TexTiel (Mar 17, 2013)

I think your hat has the potential to become quite trendy. LOL.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Now thats a beautiful hat ! X x


----------



## Schubird (Jun 12, 2015)

I had a hat like that once! Mine was a little darker, though, and I could never get it to stay nicely in one spot. It always moved from one side to the other at unexpected moments.

I did end up getting a brooch just like it, though.


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

It looks like a fascinator hehe


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Schubird said:


> I had a hat like that once! Mine was a little darker, though, and I could never get it to stay nicely in one spot. It always moved from one side to the other at unexpected moments.
> 
> I did end up getting a brooch just like it, though.


My hats are like that, too. Could glue them in place, but they'd really have something loud to stay about that!

OOoooooh. Matching Brooches are super nice


----------

